# Sqlbase(gupta)  Limit



## gaengsterbruth (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin schon seit Stunden eine Möglichkeit am suchen, wie ich es schaffe eine SQL Query auf Datensatze zu limitieren. Wie mache ich das ? Etwas so wie untenstehend, will es mir nicht annehmen.


```
SELECT t1.KP_NAME, t1.KP_VORNAME, t2.NAME1,t1.KP_MAIL , t1.KP_TELEFON, t1.KP_NATELD
FROM SYSADM.Adr_Begriff t1, SYSADM.Adresse t2
WHERE  t1.ID_ADR = t2.ID_ADR
AND t1.KP_NAME IS NOT NULL
ORDER BY KP_NAME ASC
LIMIT '0','10'
```

Kennt jemand zudem eine vernünftige Dokumentation zur SQLBASE Syntax? Das Referencemanual welches ich gefundne habe, hat mich nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.

Gruess

Ruth


----------



## gaengsterbruth (6. Januar 2009)

Habe nun eine Lösung gefunden, wie die Datensätze auf der Datenbank eingeschränkt werden können.
Nur benötigt diese Lösung leider mehrer Statements.
Wie kann ich mehrere Statements durch ein odbc_exec ausführen ? Oder benötige ich dazu andere Befehle ?

Abfragen sehen folgendermassen aus:

```
SET SCROLL ON;
PREPARE        SELECT .....
PERFORM;
SET SCROLLROW 0;
FETCH 10;
```
 
Wäre froh um jede Hilfe.


----------

